# Mathews minimax or supersoft cam



## ILMathewsPro (Dec 29, 2003)

I have shot both and prefer the mini-max cam over the super soft cam. It seems to have a more solid wall, and I believe it is a little bit faster. It is the cam I use on all of my Conquest bows, and I have hunted with it the last two years.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

The supersoft cam has a wider valley which is designed to be more forgiving on a poor release. Also the 60% let off is designed for higher holding weight.

Having said that most finger shooters prefer the more solid feel of the Maxcam or Minimaxcam.

The UK importer has only ever sold one bow with a softcam and they came back to change it.

The Supersoft is also approx 8 fps slower than the maxcam according to Mathews.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

One thing about that Supersoft cam, though......it draws "butter-smooth".....as smooth as any round-wheel I've ever shot.....

However, Bob Jenkins (Mathews tech) told me that it does not have quite the level nock-travel that the more recent-model cams have.....

For a long-time round-wheel shooter, it may help them to make the transition to a single-cam bow a little easier.....it helped me about 5 years ago.....

Back when Bill Pellegrino shot in Limited Pro-class for Mathews, he absolutely loved that Supersoft cam.....in fact, it was his recommendation that convinced me to give it a try.....

I've been shooting an Apex for nearly a year now and don't have any complaints at all!  

For me, at least, the Apex is definitely a better performer than the Conquest......


----------



## harleysboss (Feb 5, 2006)

I like the sound of the smooth draw with the SS cam. Speed is really not that important. Comfort is. Good info. I'm still not decided on what make and model for my first finger bow since I was a teenager(20 orso yrs ago). I have owned and shot Mathews bows in the past Legacy and FX. Liked them both. Currently shooting a Hoyt protech with a release.


----------



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

Limey said:


> The UK importer has only ever sold one bow with a softcam and they came back to change it.


They must have sent two.

I'm from the UK and shoot a Mathews con3 with SS cam i got in 04, i love the smooth draw and the extra holding weight helps to pull the string clean from your fingers. I have had many bows with high let off Martin Cougar 3 75% to mention one and never felt like i had total control of the shot, always felt like i was fighting the bow at full draw, and with the short valley i could never settle into my shot.

One thing about hardwall and short valley, it keeps you on your toes when shooting fingers, creep forward to far and the arrows gone, so if your concerned about consistent draw length The MM and MAX with the hard wall and short valley will help you maintain a constant draw.

The smooth draw and rollover together with the longer valley of the SS make this a great fingers cam for me, it also helped with my bad shoulder from shooting longbow. Speed is good but without good form and forgiveness you'd be trading accuracy. If you can spot shoot with a MM or MAX , with an SS you'll robin hood all day long.

Mick UK


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Mick UK said


> They must have sent two.


I was told this by Nick Aston when I tried to order one.

By the way I know who had one on a Left handed Conquest 3 set to 60# and 28 inch draw. You sold it on Ebay a couple of years ago and then damaged it on a bow press which cancelled the deal.


----------



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

That'll be me.
I replaced the limbs with a set i got from a friend, i think he got them in a deal on ebay USA,sold the bow, then bought it back for the chap i sold it to, he hadn't used it from the day he received it, so i gave him what he paid. The only reason i sold the bow was i had just lost my job and a bow had to go,the damage on the limb was purely cosmetic paint damage, but you can never be to careful.
Anyway it's mine again now, and it's a keeper. 

mick uk


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Mick I was the guy who won it on E-bay before you bust it:darkbeer:


----------



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

Not the same bow Limey, I sold it to a guy named Chris.
Unless this is your alias.  
(the damage on the limb was purely cosmetic paint damage and was replaced with new limbs before it whent out.)











Anyhow back to the cam, Harleyboss the SS is a good cam for fingers, smooth as silk to draw and fast enough for 3D and field, and if you set your draw length correctly you can shoot from the wall no problem.

My 2 cents

mick UK


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Sorry Mick I did not make myself clear.

I won the bow from you on e-bay but you contacted me to say you had damaged the limbs so we called the deal off.

You then repaired the bow and sod it to someone else, it is the same colour so I know it is the same bow as left handed 28 inch soft cams don't come up that often:darkbeer:


----------



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

Now i get ya Limey.
We had a few cross wires there for a moment, it was so long ago i forgot about that. What an episode.
We are in danger of becoming a soap opera 

Mick


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Not for me...*

I had a Conquest 3 with the SS cam for 3 1/2 years and never shot it particularly well. I did much better with the Max Cam, but, as you can see, switched to Ross early this year.


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

SS CAM ! Thats how I got my sign in name 4X-24 !! Shot some of my worst scores with a SS cam on a C3 !  Had a minimax on it , shootin good was told put a SS cam on it and you will pick up your X count ! Not !! Minimax pulled off my fingers quicker and smoother !


----------

